
Hjson, the Human JSON - sp8
http://hjson.org/
======
dozzie
In other words, it's a YAML-like thing, except for much worse coverage for
programming languages and much smaller set of people using it.

~~~
chris-at
YAML is too complex. Hjson tries to be simple, like JSON.

